# INTJ vs INFP



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

So, for a while I've been between types (but left the INTJ sign on purely because I didn't want to change it until I was sure). I've had a few comments that I seem more INFP than INTJ, due to heavy Fi usage. I think being enneagram 5w4 skews things slightly as it's generally associated with Te/Ti.

I've made a topic here for discussing Ne-Si, because I find that quite difficult to understand as a function pair in aux-tert position.
http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/541842-ne-auxiliary-si-tertiary.html

Some information which may help:

- I have previously switched between the types INFJ (I got it as a test result when I was new to MBTI), then INFP, then INTP, then INTJ. I'm now fairly confident (after a lot of reading) that I use Fi-Te over Fe-Ti due to the fact I'm not at all easily influenced by the opinions of others (although I'm very open to advice and will think it over to see if I think it would work or not). An example of this was when I was talking with my friend about her story idea and she kept telling me not to give any possible routes it could go because it would ruin the idea in her head (I think she's ExTP). I agreed, but found it difficult to fully understand as people can give me ideas all day long and it won't change anything.

- My sister was actually the one who brought up the idea of INFP as she'd been thinking it over and gave evidence such as how, when I was younger, I would get very indignant at anyone who I felt had done something wrong, teachers, students, anyone. I would keep my feelings about it to myself, or tell my sister about it, but wouldn't make it public knowledge. My sister then pointed out that even now, I can get very worked up about things which I think are wrong. For example, when in a discussion about the value of the arts, I went off on a monologue for so long my friend and sister just started laughing. Also, when my friend (the probably ExTP) asked me the question 'what do you think it would be like if animals were as smart as people?' I started my response by stating that they already were and humans are animals etc. until she told me to just play along and not take it so seriously, which was the moment I realised I had seemed to take it very seriously when in actual fact, I believed I was just giving my perspective.

- I find that I'm very good at reading people/situations. I've been able to tell when someone's getting angry, sad etc. since I was very young. I always got confused when other people seemed not to notice.

- I'm very passionate about things I like (like writing) and will read extensively about them - both people's experiences and opinions, and the technical side. If I love a topic, I'll want to know everything I can about it. With close friends and family members, if they ask me about an interest, I can sometimes monologue about it for a long time, but I generally won't discuss interests unless prompted to and only if I'm comfortable with the person/situation.

- I'm quite a cautious person and have been called a worrywart, especially when I was younger (though that was by the ExTP friend who was very outgoing and experimental). I was also told I was very sensitive when I was young, but a lot of the time I was very mich in my head and would wander off on my own to do things I wanted to do. I also find I get overstimulated by the environment very easily and need a lot of quiet time.

This is all I can think of for now. If you have any further questions, I'd be happy to answer them.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

@laurie17 I think you're sister is right. Everything I read suggests INFP. I really don't see where the Te is at all.



> I'm quite a cautious person and have been called a worrywart, especially when I was younger (though that was by the ExTP friend who was very outgoing and experimental). I was also told I was very sensitive when I was young, but a lot of the time I was very mich in my head and would wander off on my own to do things I wanted to do. I also find I get overstimulated by the environment very easily and need a lot of quiet time.


That's a prototype Fi-Ne paragraph. As a final note, your avatar screams Fi dom/aux. All types of people can enjoy Anime, but I would expect an INTJ to have a much fiercer character. Yours seems to express a 'feeling' about yourself, which is bizarre to me, but important to you. Tell your sister, good work.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

sah6635 said:


> @_laurie17_ I think you're sister is right. Everything I read suggests INFP. I really don't see where the Te is at all.
> 
> That's a prototype Fi-Ne paragraph. As a final note, your avatar screams Fi dom/aux. All types of people can enjoy Anime, but I would expect an INTJ to have a much fiercer character. Yours seems to express a 'feeling' about yourself, which is bizarre to me, but important to you. Tell your sister, good work.


Thank you for your response. I was wondering if you could go into some more depth as to why it seems very Fi-Ne, just so I can get a clearer understanding. Also, as you use it dominantly, if you could give me a quick run-down of how you perceive Ne, I would be grateful.

I think the avatars people choose is usually due to individual aesthetics rather than type. Maybe an INTJ Enneagram type 8 or 3 would pick a more dynamic-looking one.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

> -I would keep my feelings about it to myself, or tell my sister about it, but wouldn't make it public knowledge. My sister then pointed out that even now, I can get very worked up about things which I think are wrong.


 This is Fi at an early age.



> - I'm very passionate about things I like (like writing) and will read extensively about them - both people's experiences and opinions, and the technical side. If I love a topic, I'll want to know everything I can about it. With close friends and family members, if they ask me about an interest, I can sometimes monologue about it for a long time, but I generally won't discuss interests unless prompted to and only if I'm comfortable with the person/situation.


 The vibe is covered in Fi as you describe your Ne experiences. You also hint towards introversion.



> - I'm quite a cautious person and have been called a worrywart, especially when I was younger (though that was by the ExTP friend who was very outgoing and experimental). I was also told I was very sensitive when I was young, but a lot of the time I was very mich in my head and would wander off on my own to do things I wanted to do. I also find I get overstimulated by the environment very easily and need a lot of quiet time.


This indicates Ne, Fi, and Introversion.



> 5w4-1w9-2w3


 Your enneagram is very INFPish.


----------



## Revolver Ocelot (Feb 25, 2015)

These two types are so different as one is a perceiver and one is a judger. When you're in a group, do you like to "shoot the shit" with everybody else, just hanging out and talking, laughing, and doing whatever strikes everybody's fantasy or does it bother you when you're with a group that's like that? This won't get at your type but it should point you towards P or J.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> These two types are so different as one is a perceiver and one is a judger. When you're in a group, do you like to "shoot the shit" with everybody else, just hanging out and talking, laughing, and doing whatever strikes everybody's fantasy or does it bother you when you're with a group that's like that? This won't get at your type but it should point you towards P or J.


I don't do too well in groups as there's too much to keep track of. I like discussing things with maybe one or two other people. As for topics, they are mostly unplanned - this is if I compare myself to my ESFJ friend, who is really into planned activites and seems to feel very uncomfortable if people aren't all participating in a big group activity (i.e. playing a video game or board game). I like playing board games and video games though. Just not so much if everyone's taking it really seriously (a DnD session was kind of ruined by the GM being way too serious and not letting anyone do silly things, or giving them huge penalties if they did).


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

What you've written seems more INFP than INTJ to me. This in particular:



> I'm very passionate about things I like (like writing) and will read extensively about them - both people's experiences and opinions, and the technical side. If I love a topic, I'll want to know everything I can about it


Struck me as Ne-Si behavior, not something INTJs are particularly inclined to do.


----------



## Blindspots (Jan 27, 2014)

laurie17 said:


> My sister was actually the one who brought up the idea of INFP as she'd been thinking it over and gave evidence such as how, when I was younger, I would get very indignant at anyone who I felt had done something wrong, teachers, students, anyone. I would keep my feelings about it to myself, or tell my sister about it, but wouldn't make it public knowledge. My sister then pointed out that even now, I can get very worked up about things which I think are wrong. For example, when in a discussion about the value of the arts, I went off on a monologue for so long my friend and sister just started laughing. Also, when my friend (the probably ExTP) asked me the question 'what do you think it would be like if animals were as smart as people?' I started my response by stating that they already were and humans are animals etc. until she told me to just play along and not take it so seriously, which was the moment I realised I had seemed to take it very seriously when in actual fact, I believed I was just giving my perspective.


The indignation and the answering questions seriously seems more of a 1-fix influence, I think.

But, yes, the next few points may indicate a tertiary Si you go fall back to. I just can't quite pinpoint an auxiliary Ne yet.

I also remember a few of your posts at the INTJ stream of consciousness forum that sound like a higher Fi rather than one subordinate to Ni or Te where at least a partial resolution would be made. (I have in mind that one about how you felt different from other people. If you don't mind me asking, for the sake of figuring out your thought process before, what is your impression now of that particular post?)


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

@angelcat @hoopla @arkigos Any help here? 

I would help, but I'm more of a suggestive typer than an actual typer. I can say that you don't seem very TJ from my discussions with you, but we seemed to connect on some things that seemed Ni. Perhaps they were just NF. I think INFP could be right for you, but I do disagree with the majority of reasons people are saying so far specifically for Ne. (I don't want to argue them because I'm probably wrong, but I think for instance that reading ill on a topic you love like writing doesn't have to be Ne.) I think some "expert" opinions on Ni vs Ne/Si could do you good.


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

Perhaps this will help. I wrote a tumblr post that outlined an example of INFP thought process when they are using all four functions. It got a lot of positive response so it must have resonated with other INFPs.



> *An INFP Encounters a Moral Conundrum*
> 
> Fi: That is wrong.
> Ne: ...but maybe I haven't considered everything. What are the other perspectives?
> ...


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies, they're very helpful!



fair phantom said:


> What you've written seems more INFP than INTJ to me. This in particular:
> 
> Struck me as Ne-Si behavior, not something INTJs are particularly inclined to do.


The getting very focused on something I like, or the wanting to know everything about it? I thought maybe the focus was more Ni than Ne, but I'm not sure.



Thymic said:


> The indignation and the answering questions seriously seems more of a 1-fix influence, I think.
> 
> But, yes, the next few points may indicate a tertiary Si you go fall back to. I just can't quite pinpoint an auxiliary Ne yet.
> 
> I also remember a few of your posts at the INTJ stream of consciousness forum that sound like a higher Fi rather than one subordinate to Ni or Te where at least a partial resolution would be made. (I have in mind that one about how you felt different from other people. If you don't mind me asking, for the sake of figuring out your thought process before, what is your impression now of that particular post?)


Oh, really? I guess it does seem a bit 1ish, but then I tend to come across as more serious than I think I am sometimes. Ah, the auxiliary Ne is giving me trouble. I don't really know what I'm looking for with it.

Unfortunately, I don't actually remember that post very well. I think I was a bit down at the time, so it wasn't the most cheerful post I've made. I think I do feel different from other people, but I then everyone does. My main thing is that my wants (and I guess needs) don't align very well with the role the world wants me to fit into (get a proper job, get a house, get a relationship etc.). I'd be very content living in a small studio flat with a nice view, maybe travelling around every so often, living on my own and just writing, reading, listening to music and playing games. I don't really require very much and have no real ambition in the material area of life - although I'm trying to link my interests to a 'proper' job, so working in either a publishing house, literary agency, library or archive. But I have no real idea of how to get there, bar work experience (which I got into this year in a sort of mad last minute rush to get some kind of useful skills) and just applying for jobs I don't think I can get.

I also find it difficult to bond with people - which I think was something I maybe mentioned in that post? I don't make friends easily and it takes a long time for someone I think of as an acquaintance to shift into vague friend territory (my current housemate seems to see me as a friend, whereas I don't really see her that way, which makes me feel kind of bad, but I can't help it). I get on much better with my pet cat, anyway.



alittlebear said:


> @_angelcat_ @_hoopla_ @_arkigos_ Any help here?
> 
> I would help, but I'm more of a suggestive typer than an actual typer. I can say that you don't seem very TJ from my discussions with you, but we seemed to connect on some things that seemed Ni. Perhaps they were just NF. I think INFP could be right for you, but I do disagree with the majority of reasons people are saying so far specifically for Ne. (I don't want to argue them because I'm probably wrong, but I think for instance that reading ill on a topic you love like writing doesn't have to be Ne.) I think some "expert" opinions on Ni vs Ne/Si could do you good.


Thanks for the input, I appreciate it regardless! That's the thing, I'm finding it hard to discern if I use Ni or Ne currently. I remember posting a lot on Ni in your thread, but that was more from my understanding of it rather than personal experience - I try to keep my personal side out of typing threads for others because I don't think it's that helpful (but then, I find experiences of others are quite useful so..).
I'd be curious to hear your arguments, because if they're different from other people's they're actually more useful overall in helping me consider. But don't feel you have to.



fair phantom said:


> Perhaps this will help. I wrote a tumblr post that outlined an example of INFP thought process when they are using all four functions. It got a lot of positive response so it must have resonated with other INFPs.


Thanks, that was more helpful! I can relate to the sort of self-doubt after the initial judgement and the need to research. I find if I'm feeling unsure about something, I'll go and read as much as I can on it to try and work out where my thoughts are going wrong. I'm not so sure about asking for the opinions of others too much, but then I do discuss things with my sister a lot, so maybe that would count. I'm not sure. I still end up making my own decision in the end, no matter what people say (but I do take their opinions and experience to heart and consider it deeply).


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

laurie17 said:


> Thanks for all the replies, they're very helpful!
> 
> 
> The getting very focused on something I like, or the wanting to know everything about it? I thought maybe the focus was more Ni than Ne, but I'm not sure.


The characterization of Ne as being always scattered is a stereotype, particularly when it is lead by a judging function. I find this image pretty useful in actually understanding Ne:









(source)

Though I find I am also interested in the way the various elements are connected. And Si seeks details. Along with Te, it gives Ne substance to work with, rather than leaving a person in the realm of ideas.

While Ni can also do what you describe, in my understanding it is less common when combined with higher Te (so NFJs would be more inclined than NTJs), which wants to focus on the essential information. So it wouldn't look for _all_ that was written. That said, I am neither an INTJ, nor am I intimate with any, so I could easily be wrong. I can only say that I do what you described (and so does an INFJ I know).



> Thanks, that was more helpful! I can relate to the sort of self-doubt after the initial judgement and the need to research. I find if I'm feeling unsure about something, I'll go and read as much as I can on it to try and work out where my thoughts are going wrong. I'm not so sure about asking for the opinions of others too much, but then I do discuss things with my sister a lot, so maybe that would count. I'm not sure. I still end up making my own decision in the end, no matter what people say (but I do take their opinions and experience to heart and consider it deeply).


Oh I always make my own decision in the end, for everything ultimately feeds back into Fi. When I ask someone else, I'm concerned more with coherency and logical consistency; I want it to make _sense_ from a T perspective. I can lack confidence that my thoughts are properly conveyed. 

And asking a specific person is a more recent development. I have not always had a person whose opinion I trusted enough to consult in person. But in a way I sought validation indirectly: when I wrote papers for class I would be anxious until getting the paper back. I would be confident in my ideas and insights, but not my organization of thought. I am not confident in using Te and/or Ti, so I like to have some sort of approval, even if that is only by checking that I have the correct facts with multiple sources.

Does that make sense? :wink:


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

fair phantom said:


> The characterization of Ne as being always scattered is a stereotype, particularly when it is lead by a judging function. I find this image pretty useful in actually understanding Ne:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Firstly, that comic is pretty much the best thing. Thank you for introducing me to it.

Secondly, I do find that I'm focused on the overall, but do prefer to bring things in one at a time i.e. in my English Lit class, I tended to include various pieces of information with links between them in my essays. This worked apparently very well, as I was taking each piece and fixing them together to form a coherent argument. Maybe planned work isn't the best example. When I free-write, I tend to just go with the flow of my thoughts, which tend to lead from one topic to another in what seems like a natural, logical progression at the time, but when I look back on it, I can't follow my own process (or read my own handwriting, but that's another issue).

I have been an under-writer in the past. My essays and stories were always short, because I said all I felt needed to be said, and usually very succinctly. My English Lit teacher was impressed that I could write about a wide variety of topics in so few words and still make it comprehensive - and I refused to use 'academic' language, because I can't stand that kind of thing. I think one issue was a lack of description, so while I included a lot of information, there was no in-depth description about anything - it was pretty much all analysis. Nowadays, I've balanced it out more and I generally find it hard to keep to word limits in essays - at least initially, but then I'm good at paring it down. That may be due to writing a lot, though.

I do have the thing about wanting logical understanding, which is probably why I keep asking for clarification or elaboration on this thread. I do find I can't really tell if my thoughts are conveyed in a logical order, but that's something I've worked on over the years and it seems to be better now.

Oh, that seems more fitting for me. I'm never sure of how I did until I get work back and read the comments - if the comments make sense, that's fine, but if they don't, I have to find the teacher and ask them (which I hate doing, because several get defensive about it when I just want to understand. I mean, I get that it probably doesn't happen often, so they're used to their words being taken as right, but I always considered university especially to be a place where you question).


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

laurie17 said:


> Firstly, that comic is pretty much the best thing. Thank you for introducing me to it.
> 
> Secondly, I do find that I'm focused on the overall, but do prefer to bring things in one at a time i.e. in my English Lit class, I tended to include various pieces of information with links between them in my essays. This worked apparently very well, as I was taking each piece and fixing them together to form a coherent argument. Maybe planned work isn't the best example. When I free-write, I tend to just go with the flow of my thoughts, which tend to lead from one topic to another in what seems like a natural, logical progression at the time, but when I look back on it, I can't follow my own process (or read my own handwriting, but that's another issue).
> *Sounds like Ne still, just more ordered, maybe by the Fi? Ni I think is more likely to miss parts as it looks in one major direction (I think, but Ni confuses me).
> ...


Hope that helped.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Thank you for the reply!


tine said:


> Hope that helped.


I think you've convinced me generally of strong Fi, but I'm still not too sure about Ne. Would you mind explaining about it a bit more?


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

laurie17 said:


> Thank you for the reply!
> 
> 
> I think you've convinced me generally of strong Fi, but I'm still not too sure about Ne. Would you mind explaining about it a bit more?


I'm not good at explaininh the N functions but I'll give it a shot. I think it kind of works by seeing what leads on from one point. So say you have an idea, you can see the paths you could take with it and then eliminate ones you dont like etc by going through them?


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

tine said:


> I'm not good at explaininh the N functions but I'll give it a shot. I think it kind of works by seeing what leads on from one point. So say you have an idea, you can see the paths you could take with it and then eliminate ones you dont like etc by going through them?


Thank you for your reply.

Do you mean, for example, with a story you might see how one event could lead to a variety of others? I'm not so sure I do that, exactly. I mean, when I write, I tend to have a general overall idea, then fill in the gaps. I tend to start with a mental image of maybe a scene or something, then something like this follows: The protagonist is in X situation because of Y. They want to reach/achieve Z. After I have that kind of idea, I work out their backstory, more personal motivation, secondary characters, antagonist etc. and just write - actually a lot of this is thought up as I'm writing, so usually I have a plan about two paragraphs long which is just the very main points, then work it out as I go. If I write too much out in a plan, I lose enthusiasm because it seems like it's already down on paper and has lost all its potential...

I don't think I would go through all possible routes either, because that's very time consuming and I generally have little free time. I mostly get a sense of if I'm going the 'wrong' way with stories or essays though, and then can quickly delete a chunk and rewrite it.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

laurie17 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Do you mean, for example, with a story you might see how one event could lead to a variety of others? I'm not so sure I do that, exactly. I mean, when I write, I tend to have a general overall idea, then fill in the gaps. I tend to start with a mental image of maybe a scene or something, then something like this follows: The protagonist is in X situation because of Y. They want to reach/achieve Z. After I have that kind of idea, I work out their backstory, more personal motivation, secondary characters, antagonist etc. and just write - actually a lot of this is thought up as I'm writing, so usually I have a plan about two paragraphs long which is just the very main points, then work it out as I go. If I write too much out in a plan, I lose enthusiasm because it seems like it's already down on paper and has lost all its potential...
> 
> I don't think I would go through all possible routes either, because that's very time consuming and I generally have little free time. I mostly get a sense of if I'm going the 'wrong' way with stories or essays though, and then can quickly delete a chunk and rewrite it.


No, I mean the thing of seeing how it could go, which works with filling in the gaps later (you choose a direction produced by Ne, probably with Fi, then use other functions to fill it in). I think that maybe the possible routes may be Ne as a tert or inf function when I think about it... with a dom/aux position it would be more comprehensive and instant.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

@laurie17 watch this from Pierce. It helped me quite a bit to understand Ne and Se:






(don't forget part 2 as well)




fair phantom said:


> (source)


This picture is everything. I would make some adjustments to it, but it's nearly spot-on. Really good stuff.

I don't view Ne as so haphazard like that. I view it as more... lacking in decision-making capabilities. Short-sighted. Incompetent. Bewilderingly inept at distinguishing relevant from irrelevant information.

I completely agree with the "how Ne users think Ni works" tab. That's flawless. I don't know why laughing, but for some reason Ne preferrers totally tend to think of Ni as short-sighted. It's funny how we both think of each other as short-sighted. We value the opposite information.

The "how Ni really works" tab seems much more like Ti to me--understanding how something works. Understanding how the parts fit together in the logical system. That is Ti that that tab is describing. Ni is not about understanding anything. It's about information perceiving. Judging functions are what try to understand things. Ti/Se takes the watch apart to see how all the gears and whatnot fit together to make the watch function. This is not Ni. Ni is not interested in this at all.

Ni is the exact reverse of Ne in that it wants to get rid of the "wrong" possibilities and follow the single correct possibility to its logical end. To its fruition. (of course, it must use a judging function to eliminate the wrong possibilities). Ne loves possibilities--it wants to explore all possibilities, and the more possibilities, the better. And it has no interest in following them to any conclusion. It just wants to jump around (mentally) and explore them all.

Which is why I think statements like these:


laurie17 said:


> If I love a topic, I'll want to know everything I can about it. With close friends and family members, if they ask me about an interest, I can sometimes monologue about it for a long time, but I generally won't discuss interests unless prompted to and only if I'm comfortable with the person/situation.


are much more representative of Ne/Ji than Ni/Je. Ni/Je doesn't give a crap about understanding everything. Ni/Je _doesn't want_ to understand everything. Ni just wants the important bits. The relevant bits. And Je wants to apply those bits _right now_ to see results.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Thank you for the replies.



tine said:


> No, I mean the thing of seeing how it could go, which works with filling in the gaps later (you choose a direction produced by Ne, probably with Fi, then use other functions to fill it in). I think that maybe the possible routes may be Ne as a tert or inf function when I think about it... with a dom/aux position it would be more comprehensive and instant.


Hm, maybe. I don't go down all the routes though, not even just in my head. I only go to the point I can tell if it's worthwhile or not, but maybe that's Fi valuing? Haha, I'm unsure about how it would work in the different places...



emberfly said:


> @_laurie17_ watch this from Pierce. It helped me quite a bit to understand Ne and Se:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the video, that and part 2 were very entertaining. I'm not sure how good it was for self-typing, as there were many variables involved in the game (the sibling thing for one). I play more along the lines of 'prepare, prepare, prepare - wait until someone else does something (because going first = everyone's eyes are on you), then move in when I feel I'm ready' - I play Risk and other tactical board games with friends fairly regularly, so I know I tend towards excessive preparation (but not making it visual necessarily, as the INFP in that game did, and I certainly don't just go for the strongest creatures in MTG), monitoring what the others are doing (or appear to be planning to do, which I usually tell through knowledge of the person and tend to leave unknowns (i.e. friend's friends that I don't know) well alone). I don't usually have an intricate plan, but more of a general idea of the best route to go (i.e. friend A is focusing on friend B so much they aren't prepared for an attack on this side and friend C is just building an army currently, so I can leave a couple of troops there to discourage an attack and go for friend A - but only if someone else has gone first, which can mean I get attacked before really getting a chance to make my own moves... and certain friends seem to try and take me out of every game early).

Would you say that overall Ne is inclusive thinking (i.e. I'll try to fit as much into this one topic as I reasonably can - like the different viewpoints and influences, the variables which may affect it etc.) while Ni is exclusive thinking (i.e. I'm going to go with this one perspective/viewpoint/influence for as long as I possibly can)?

With wanting to know 'everything' it's only about things I'm really interested in. I absolutely love writing and writing theory, so I'll spend a long time reading up on it and quickly run out of new information, so have to go searching for more. I do this partly because it's just enjoyable to read about and partly because it gives me a much more well-rounded view of the topic. But if it's a topic I don't have much interest in, I get the gist of it (the parts which are relevant to the task/piece of work I need it for) and use it when I have to, then drop it when I no longer need it. It also depends a lot on how much free time I have. I'm also not scattered or unfocused in my pursuit of information - I'll go for the bit most relevant to my interests first, then gradually work away.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

One more plea for information on Ne aux Si tertiary!


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

laurie17 said:


> One more plea for information on Ne aux Si tertiary!


*Auxiliary Ne (INXP)*: Your life has so much potential! I can see many different possibilities for your future! Let me share them with you! There is more than one way to look at this situation. It would be a shame not to talk about them all. That’s a great idea, but what about this? Or this? Or that? Let’s discuss and consider them all. I have an analogy that fits this situation, but you’ll have to hang in there to the end, because at first it will sound random. I promise, it isn’t! Let me paint the big picture for you! Let’s try this, it’s new and it’s crazy but it might work! Yes, I thought you might make that decision / that this would happen. Excuse me, I need to write a story…

*Tertiary Si (INXP)*: I love to revisit things that have given me joy in the past. Going to the same museums, watching the same favorite old movies, and thinking about an old idea is a lot of fun for me. I’d actually rather go to the tea shop again than try out a new hot spot. I find history interesting. Oh, do you want to know everything I learned about Ancient Egypt / the Klingon Conflict? I have all the details right here! I have a box of _Star Wars_ memorabilia in my closet. Oh, I remember that smell… this tastes like my grandmother’s cookies… no, that’s not how “they’re” is spelled. I like familiar things and when I am upset, they comfort me.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

To be completely honest, you strike me as a wonderful INFP. But I think a lot of that is because you lack that immediate hardness that INTJs seem to upkeep.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

tine said:


> *Auxiliary Ne (INXP)*: Your life has so much potential! I can see many different possibilities for your future! Let me share them with you! There is more than one way to look at this situation. It would be a shame not to talk about them all. That’s a great idea, but what about this? Or this? Or that? Let’s discuss and consider them all. I have an analogy that fits this situation, but you’ll have to hang in there to the end, because at first it will sound random. I promise, it isn’t! Let me paint the big picture for you! Let’s try this, it’s new and it’s crazy but it might work! Yes, I thought you might make that decision / that this would happen. Excuse me, I need to write a story…
> 
> *Tertiary Si (INXP)*: I love to revisit things that have given me joy in the past. Going to the same museums, watching the same favorite old movies, and thinking about an old idea is a lot of fun for me. I’d actually rather go to the tea shop again than try out a new hot spot. I find history interesting. Oh, do you want to know everything I learned about Ancient Egypt / the Klingon Conflict? I have all the details right here! I have a box of _Star Wars_ memorabilia in my closet. Oh, I remember that smell… this tastes like my grandmother’s cookies… no, that’s not how “they’re” is spelled. I like familiar things and when I am upset, they comfort me.


Oh, this is from FunkyMBTIFiction, isn't it? I do think I related to this well. Thank you!



alittlebear said:


> To be completely honest, you strike me as a wonderful INFP. But I think a lot of that is because you lack that immediate hardness that INTJs seem to upkeep.


Thank you :happy: I did think INFP after reading up on it more, but I felt like I needed to get some evidence to justify changing my type! Thanks to your discussion thread, I feel I was able to ask enough questions to work out most of the knots in the idea.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

laurie17 said:


> I try to keep my personal side out of typing threads for others because I don't think it's that helpful (but then, I find experiences of others are quite useful so..).


This is Ne - being objective and distrusting of your own experiences. As an INTJ I can say that I'll often talk from my own experiences because Ni is subjective (in fact I am right now!).


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Blue Soul said:


> This is Ne - being objective and distrusting of your own experiences. As an INTJ I can say that I'll often talk from my own experiences because Ni is subjective (in fact I am right now!).


Ah, that makes sense - distrusting your own perception, maybe, because it's not 'objective'? I find that I do use my own experiences sometimes, but tend to feel the need to add the disclaimer that they're only my experiences... I'm fine developing and using my own ideas though (especially creatively) and have a lot of trust in those (maybe what is built upon through Ne?).


----------

